# Moderatorin



## vali1984 (9 Feb. 2011)

Welche Moderatorin findet ihr am heißesten?


----------



## Bolzenalbrecht (9 Feb. 2011)

Alida Kurras


----------



## begoodtonite (9 Feb. 2011)

Johanna Klum


----------



## qwertzi (9 Feb. 2011)

Angela Finger-Erbe


----------



## Quick Nick (10 Feb. 2011)

Annika Kipp


----------



## Punisher (10 Feb. 2011)

Claudia Kleinert


----------



## tommie3 (10 Feb. 2011)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## jean58 (18 Feb. 2011)

nazan eckes


----------



## Netto (20 Feb. 2011)

Ganz klar, Annika Kipp!


----------



## 0815popo (20 Feb. 2011)

Stephanie Puls - N24


----------



## ramro (16 März 2011)

Stephanie Puls
Andrea Ballschuh
Nazan Eckes
Anett Möller
Heike Götz


----------



## kwademagitta (16 März 2011)

Britt, Schöneberger,Neubauer,Finde ich gut nur um einige zu nennen


----------



## sonic175 (16 März 2011)

miriam lange


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Walt (11 Sep. 2016)

Bitte votet auch hier (siehe Links unten) !

Gruß Walt


----------



## tvgirlslover (11 Sep. 2016)

Miriam Lange :cupidgirl:


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

Annett Möller und Mareile Höppner


----------



## Torpedotreffer (27 Aug. 2022)

Miriam Lange


----------



## haller (29 Aug. 2022)

Andrea Ballschuh


----------

